# Guns are loaded by the Devil



## Namakemono

Can anyone help me translate this Spanish saying? 
(...) a diabolo (...) sunt.


----------



## Whodunit

My attempt, although I'm not sure whether or not there's good verb for "to load" in Latin:

Arma a diabolo impleta sunt.


----------



## clara mente

"Impleta" looks good to me, however I believe that "arma" refers to defensive weaponry whereas "tela" would describe any sort of offensive weapon.


----------



## Lorixnt2

Namakemono said:


> Can anyone help me translate this Spanish saying?
> (...) a diabolo (...) sunt.



A diabolo ad ictum ignivoma (vel plumbivoma) parantur.


Of course it is not golden Latin since Cicero and/or Caesar didn't know guns. 
Nevertheless they knew very well catapultae and for this kind of warmachines 
the usually used term was ad ictum parare ---> to prepare for the shot.

Maybe for a saying I'd translate 

A diabolo ad ictum arma parantur.


----------



## Lorixnt2

clara mente said:


> "Impleta" looks good to me, however I believe that "arma" refers to defensive weaponry whereas "tela" would describe any sort of offensive weapon.



Good objection clara mente. If the clause was put in a context the arma/tela
problem could arise. But for a saying or an aphorismI think she/he could use 
arma in general.


----------



## Flaminius

After seeing great improvisations I feel as if I were cheating but here is a Neo-Latin glossary (a large file, beware!).

Based on that I'd translate:
Sclopeta a diabolo onerata sunt.

Disclaimer:
I almost randomly picked up the two words.
Load: onerare
Gun: sclopêtum


----------



## Namakemono

Thanks for helping!


----------



## Lorixnt2

Sclopeta is nice since it looks like the italian "schioppo" that is a colorful way to mean a rifle. Cp also the italian "scoppiato/a, the " ligurian slang sciuppou/aa used to mean "exploded". Scioppus, scloppus or stioppus meant originally  the sound produced hitting with your hands your inflated cheeks

Onerare was maybe instead used more to mean a load of goods or commodities. Cp e.g. navis oneraria or simply oneraria with the adjective promoted to noun  ---> cargo boat


----------



## Namakemono

Sclopeta sounds like the Spanish word for shotgun (escopeta).


----------



## clara mente

Flaminius said:


> Based on that I'd translate:
> Sclopeta a diabolo onerata sunt.
> 
> Disclaimer:
> I almost randomly picked up the two words.
> Load: onerare
> Gun: sclopêtum


 
This phrase has brought up a very interesting linguistic point as to the "essence" of the verb load. Onerare seems to purvey the concept of loading in the sense of hauling e.g. someone loading a stack or boxes of guns onto the pack of a wagon/truck, whereas implere seems to depict the "filling" of ammunition into a gun. This is why I tend to agree more with Whodunit's original version. As usual, the beauty of Latin again presents itself in it's subtle variances.


----------

